# Sponsoring a visit



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

Good morning Ladies and Gents,

My niece is due to graduate university in May 2019. I know it's a while away yet, but, what I want to do is be able to bring her to Canada for a holiday as a graduation gift. By the time she graduates she will be just short of her 21st birthday. 

My difficulty is, she has no savings in a bank, she will have no job and she is not married and doesn't have kids. Does anyone know how I, or she, can convince the authorities that she is coming for a holiday and we will be suppporting her 100%. 

As I understand it the authorities need some proof that she will return to the Philippines by not having a family of her own, kids or a job it's going to be quite hard to do.

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Recommend you contact the Canadian Embassy in Manila and ask what they would need.

Chuck


----------



## rngr38 (May 23, 2011)

Yes, start with your embassy


----------



## mrtibbs (Jan 2, 2012)

I had researched the same thing here in the States. I started by going to the US Dept. of State website under the visa programs section, a tremendous volume of information to glean thru. For you, I suggest you research the Canadian Government website along with the suggested Embassy counterpart. Here in the States, its a complicated process for just a non-immigration visa for a vacation visit and according to the "Official" State Dept website... if someone is granted a travel visa to this country from another country thru our Embassy, there is no guarantee they will be able to enter the States once they arrive here. that is up to the discussion of the officials at the point of entry. I am speaking directly regarding the US. Canada may be very similar in policy also. Your work has just begun.
The US State Dept has what is called an Affidavit of Support declaration to be filled out by the sponsor, and submitted to the Government that they use to determine if the sponsor has the ability to support their foreign visitor during their stay, if the visitor has no self ability to financially provide for themselves while here. Again, policy may be similar there in Canada.

Just food for thought. Good Luck in your endeavors!


----------

